# 2012 1009.3



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 13, 2015)

Is this illustration an accurate despection?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2015)

Appears to meet what the section is saying.

Why do you think it does not?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 13, 2015)

I think it does; the B.O. doubts it.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Aug 13, 2015)

Three words:  "serve" "or" "communicate"

Three questions:

1) Do the stairways shown "serve" more than two stories?

2) Does the left stairway atmospherically communicate between more than two stories?

3) Is the bottom of level of the left stairway a separate floor level (or story) than the upper two levels?

If the answer to any of the above 3 questions is "YES" then, IMO, the left stairway does not meet the exception.  In fact, I would argue that both stairways serve more than two stories.


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2015)

Is this the same thing in the 09??

708.2 Shaft enclosure required. Openings through a floor/ceiling assembly shall be protected by a shaft enclosure complying with this section.

Exceptions:

7. In other than Groups I-2 and I-3, a shaft enclosure is not required for a floor opening or an air transfer opening that complies with the following:

7.1. Does not connect more than two stories.

7.2. Is not part of the required means of egress system.

7.3. Is not concealed within the construction of a wall or a floor/ceiling assembly.

7.4. Is not open to a corridor in Group I and R occupancies.

7.5. Is not open to a corridor on nonsprinklered floors in any occupancy.

7.6. Is separated from floor openings and air transfer openings serving other floors by construction conforming to required shaft enclosures.

7.7. Is limited to the same smoke compartment.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 13, 2015)

2009 could work having single exits for the first two stories to the right hand stair in accordance with 1021.2.

*1016.1 Travel distance limitations.* _Exits_ shall be so located on each _story_ such that the maximum length of _exit_ _access_ travel, measured from the most remote point within a _story_ along the natural and unobstructed path of egress travel to an _exterior exit_ door at the _level of exit discharge_, an entrance to a vertical _exit enclosure_, an _exit passageway_, a _horizontal exit_, an _exterior_ _exit_ _stairway_ or an exterior _exit_ _ramp_, shall not exceed the distances given in Table 1016.1.

*Exceptions:*

1. Travel distance in _open parking garages_ is permitted to be measured to the closest riser of open _exit_ _stairways_.

2. In outdoor facilities with open _exit_ _access_ components and open _exterior_ _exit_ _stairways_ or _exit_ _ramps_, travel distance is permitted to be measured to the closest riser of an _exit_ _stairway_ or the closest slope of the _exit_ _ramp_.

3. In other than occupancy Groups H and I, the _exit_ _access_ travel distance to a maximum of 50 percent of the _exits_ is permitted to be measured from the most remote point within a building to an _exit_ using unenclosed _exit_ _access_ _stairways_ or _ramps_ when connecting a maximum of two stories. The two connected stories shall be provided with at least two _means of egress_. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories.

4. In other than occupancy Groups H and I, _exit_ _access _travel distance is permitted to be measured from the most remote point within a building to an _exit_ using unenclosed _exit_ _access_ _stairways_ or _ramps_ in the first and second stories above _grade plane_ in buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system_ in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1. The first and second stories above _grade plane_ shall be provided with at least two _means of egress_. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories.

 Where applicable, travel distance on unenclosed _exit_ _access_ _stairways_ or _ramps_ and on connecting stories shall also be included in the travel distance measurement. The measurement along _stairways_ shall be made on a plane parallel and tangent to the _stair_ tread _nosings _in the center of the _stairway_.


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2015)

The unenclosed exit access stair is new to alot of people....And for the most part I agree with IG. The third stair might comply with this section....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 21, 2015)

After further consideration where it states exit access stairways that serve . . . only two stories, are not required to be enclosed.

I think that means all other stories must be of fire barrier construction as applicable (1009.3.1) with openings protected.

Though the commentary is not code; it opines openings from  other stories are permitted provided they are protected as described;

"Exception 1 allows an open exit access stairway when the opening is only between two floors. There cannot be any other unprotected openings that connect to other floors since this could create a staggered stack effect for the movement of smoke between multiple stories.  In two-story buildings, this wold allow for open stairways between the basement and ground level or between the first and second floors.  Another example would be an open exit access stairway between the fifth and sixth floors of a building, provided there were no other unprotected openings between the fourth and fifth floor or the sixth and seventh floors.  this is consistent with Section 712.1.8 of the IBC for openings between two stories.  his exception would not be permitted in jails or institutional facilities, like nursing homes or hospitals.  These spaces commonly use smoke compartmentation for protection with defend-in-place evacuation plans.


----------

